# ASTANA – Capital of Kazakhstan



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

el_dreamer_ said:


> Diplomatforall, thanks for your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me about one of the wireless telecom company's commercial))


Welcome. I guess it matches their service very well. Sharing is good because we don't own anything in this life anyway. Even the house I am planning to buy will not belong to me if I don't pay property tax for it in time. Sharing and giving is indeed a great feeling to one to experience it.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steppetales/7246161340/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/6766965901/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6346357851/sizes/l/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/swedenhoo/7197956830/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/small-sniff/4758115452/sizes/l/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/savon-yuriy/view/610031/?page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/savon-yuriy/view/498251?page=2


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Chadoh25 said:


> Very cool!


Thank You :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=savon-yuriy&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://burged.com/main/147313


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://buchli.co.uk/asia/kazachstan/astana/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/астана/users/vsripova/view/625870?page=1&how=created

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/астана/users/berdaliev/view/662170?page=2&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sitost2001/view/869661?page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=savon-yuriy&how=created&type=image


----------



## player_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Amazing photos!!!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

player_1 said:


> Amazing photos!!!


Thank you much :cheers:


----------



## player_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you live in Astana? Or did you go there for a trip?


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Abzal. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577553&page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjfnjy/6246435844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=0&search_author=fc-serg&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ge=0&search_author=yakon7&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ge=0&search_author=yakon7&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...h_author=gornostaew.eugen&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...h_author=gornostaew.eugen&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...age=0&search_author=rynex&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=art-grigoriev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.tasyapi.com/eng/ulkeler-kazakistan.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...1&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...2&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting photos! kay:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Interesting photos! kay:


Thank you for stopping here :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...2&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


amazing design


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> amazing design


This is just the beginning of the big Picture :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...6&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=zin943&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan..._author=gornoaleksandr&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5905/gornoaleksandr.40/0_66e08_5f33d27_-1-XXL.jpg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gingerpete/7233596116/sizes/l/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ga_views/8266371287/sizes/l/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4153355837/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Astana&search_author=berdaliev&&p=9


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=4&search_author=sib-mike&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pictures are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8657546093/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos of Astana, are really great


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8657786519/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos of Astana, are really great


Thank You :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel_dimaz/8653857543/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xeadxunter/view/630895/?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=fc-serg&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=fc-serg&how=created&type=image&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...4&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...0&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/morihaos/8664696349/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/amstel-gold-race-upt/road-race/photos/169476


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Astana&search_author=Kassymov&&p=39


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...11&search_author=Kassymov&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=3&search_author=Kassymov&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=numless&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...arch_author=startup.kz&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=13


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ge=0&search_author=yakon7&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...=0&search_author=rynex&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=varlamoffalexandr&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Astana&search_author=berdaliev&&p=1

Astana Opera House


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/altyl/page3/


----------



## ilyassmos (Jan 4, 2011)

What a city !! :drool:
hwo clean ! how sweet ! ^^
the infrastructures are awesome ♥


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

ilyassmos said:


> What a city !! :drool:
> hwo clean ! how sweet ! ^^
> the infrastructures are awesome ♥


Thank you and Welcome to Astana thread :cheers:


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Astana is coming along beautifully!!!!!!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...earch_author=berdaliev&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.voxpopuli.kz/post/view/id/689


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.voxpopuli.kz/post/view/id/604


The Akorda (Kazakh: Ақорда, Aqorda, ) Presidential Palace is the official workplace of the President of Kazakhstan, located in the capital city of Astana. Akorda Presidential Palace was built within three years,[1] and officially opened in 2004. It was built by the Mabetex group


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/page18/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://gemsworldpostcards.blogspot.com/2012_09_01_archive.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ge=1&search_author=yakon7&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...3&search_author=Helios313&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=SvetaTusheva&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...1&search_author=serberjin&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...2&search_author=serberjin&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ch_author=marina-rozhkova&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=axana-7777&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=0&search_author=f-283004&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=3&search_author=sib-mike&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=2&search_author=nazipha&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=0&search_author=nancy78&how=week&type=image


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*Diplomatforall*
Bul topikty asquanin ushin kop rahmet!
from http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you much Saken 007 for wonderful pictures of Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gps_10/8714460631/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...=1&search_author=rynex&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=photo-sk1&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&how=created&&p=2


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Very nice and clean city.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad to see how develops Astana and whole country


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

croomm said:


> Glad to see how develops Astana and whole country


Thank you. Astana indeed became an engine to the whole country. :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

bilche said:


> Very nice and clean city.


Thank you. I noticed Astana government planting lots of all kind of trees to keep city clean and beautiful too :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=onickolay&&p=6


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*Skyscrapers of Astana*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=0&search_author=al.skif&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=rynex&how=created&type=image&&p=2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from;http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=onickolay&&p=11


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/onickolay/album/162799/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=eg52388334&&p=10


----------



## Aztraj (May 7, 2013)

Some of the buildings are very tacky but they create a beautiful skyline :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Aztraj said:


> Some of the buildings are very tacky but they create a beautiful skyline :cheers:


First of all, Thank you by stopping by. Secondly, I have to agree with your notice but this city is really experiencing a new life with tremendous energy flow. I will post in the future buildings under construction. One of it is going to have 88 floors. Again, welcome in here :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8663089416/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/8458890074/sizes/l/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ch_author=chuvaksurala&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=stasxom97&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sv-imperator/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by timagoofy

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=31


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://bi-group.kz/en/object/single/19


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://bi-group.kz/en/object/single/20


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pictures are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pictures are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8732031343/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maksim70 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/7356599420/sizes/l/in/set-72157605681440712/


It looks like the Stalinskij Doma in Moscow...


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=pustobaefff&how=created&type=image


----------



## maksim70 (Nov 18, 2012)

Central Asia, whose city Astana is one of the most important city, is half-way between Europe, China and the Middle-East. I wonder if the Architecture of Astana resembles more a European Architecture or maybe a Middle-East Architecture or maybe a Chinese Architecture. It is difficult to say.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

maksim70 said:


> Central Asia, whose city Astana is one of the most important city, is half-way between Europe, China and the Middle-East. I wonder if the Architecture of Astana resembles more a European Architecture or maybe a Middle-East Architecture or maybe a Chinese Architecture. It is difficult to say.


I am not an expert in architecture but Astana buildings resemble both Asia and Europe and you can also find resemblance of Middle-Eastern architecture there too. It is a good mix. Recently, I noticed some buildings carry Kazakh ornaments on them too. You can find there a little bit of everything. The city is not finished yet to make any conclusion about its architecture. In 5 or 7 years from now on we can make comparison but not now.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pic is mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8734196016/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6346357851/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...h_author=gornostaew.eugen&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=9&search_author=Kassymov&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...42&search_author=Kassymov&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=3&search_author=msa2003&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...=2&search_author=GelioNSK&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=Oljastik&&p=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...=4&search_author=GelioNSK&how=week&type=image


----------



## askar9992 (Dec 23, 2012)

Taken from http://vk.com/albums-48705828


----------



## askar9992 (Dec 23, 2012)

My favourite photos


----------



## askar9992 (Dec 23, 2012)

taken from http://vk.com/sec_khanshatyr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/littledutchboy/6921911114/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8663089774/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/page73/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...=2&search_author=GelioNSK&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Astana&search_author=gornoaleksandr&&p=13


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=gornoaleksandr&&p=9


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gornoaleksandr&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...2&search_author=berdaliev&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8808085194/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kassymov/view/1112123/?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/124875.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8742956637/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/siuchark/8816379779/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8811045661/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Astana&search_author=Kassymov&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=albatros22&how=created&type=image


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by chistoprudov










^^


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=axana-7777&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=gitanes2000&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985798&page=14


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=lamer-smo&&p=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=lamer-smo&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by timagoofy. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577553&page=10


----------



## askar9992 (Dec 23, 2012)

taken from 
www.radikal.ru
http://timagoofy.kz/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics, nice developments from Astana. :cheers2:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=BoykoOD&how=created&type=image


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana









































*Hazret Sultan Mosque*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Under construction.

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8969805883/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=lamer-smo&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9011008847/


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Planners of Astana (where there any?) haven't done their homework. 
They should have learned from failures of such cities like Brasillia or Chandigarh,
filled with spectacular buildings but non-functional and lifeless.
I see few people lost in that interplanetary space, which may look
nice on photos but that's it. I wouldn't like to roam around there even on a Segway.


----------



## Arseke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey there! 
You are right at some point but dont forget that this part of the city was build in last 10! years only.
Astana needs some time to become really comfortable and crouded with people, im my opinion.
I live there, I know what I am talking about


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Astana, @Diplomatforall


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033831934/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Astana is a magnificent city it surprise me!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://godyna.deviantart.com/art/Astana-317908900









http://bluebeard64.deviantart.com/art/Astana-fountain-213840537


















http://frost-uw.deviantart.com/art/Nur-Astana-118140815


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*manon*,thank you very much for pics!












*ENU (Eurasian National University)*









*Nazarbayev University*

































*Kazakh History Museum*









*National Library*

























*Khan-Shatyr*









*Classic Opera House*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chippulia/9059139030/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Казах...=0&search_author=djsky&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Казах...ge=0&search_author=ser-la&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/francesco_veronesi/with/9075529242/


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

from http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Astana


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

thanks)


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by timagoofy. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=33

Library is almost finished


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=33

Under construction


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Hawk. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998553&page=10

petrushanov


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...3&search_author=kapna6767&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985798&page=15


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by timagoofy. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985798&page=15


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...e=0&search_author=weronkz&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9129157270/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://travel.drom.ru/23981/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktussupbekov/


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Arseke said:


> Hey there!
> You are right at some point but dont forget that this part of the city was build in last 10! years only.
> Astana needs some time to become really comfortable and crouded with people, im my opinion.
> I live there, I know what I am talking about


Even 50 years, which is the case of Brasilia, won't necessarily 
make things much better.
Astana isn't a city for the living and each pics confirms this. 
It totally rely on highways that disassociate people from walkable streets. It has monumental public spaces which alienate people and gigantic multistorey living houses which freeze social interactions. How Astana's planning every aspect of urban life can facilite for a lively city? 
It may change to some extend in long time, as you hope, but I wouldn't bet on it.

Let me sum it up with a quote from one Russian classic: "What a beautiful catastrophy!"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana; keep them coming


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=baussov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktussupbekov/


I don't understand the urban planning in Astana. Why this residential area right next to the CBD? It looks like some kids were playing SimCity and accidentally implemented it in real life. Not a place I would want to live. Somehow everything looks so cold, like a combination of Vegas, an everage Chinese city, and everage Russian city and sometimes a little bit of Dubai (no offence). At least that's the impression these pics gave me. Maybe there is a nice part too, with actual people on the streets and nice architecture.


----------



## Arseke (Jun 23, 2012)

Groningen NL said:


> I don't understand the urban planning in Astana. Why this residential area right next to the CBD? It looks like some kids were playing SimCity and accidentally implemented it in real life. Not a place I would want to live. Somehow everything looks so cold, like a combination of Vegas, an everage Chinese city, and everage Russian city and sometimes a little bit of Dubai (no offence). At least that's the impression these pics gave me. Maybe there is a nice part too, with actual people on the streets and nice architecture.


Please, do not make any conclusions without knowing the real situation. 
I agree, the planning is strange but there is a reason for that. The part you see in the picture is the newest part of the city, downtown. Those houses are not ordinary howses but the buildings of foreign diplomatic missions in Astana, they do not belong to Kazakhstan.
No offence
Btw, the architecture in Astana is not homogeneous but I dont see any problems with urban planning.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Arseke said:


> Please, do not make any conclusions without knowing the real situation.
> I agree, the planning is strange but there is a reason for that. The part you see in the picture is the newest part of the city, downtown. Those houses are not ordinary howses but the buildings of foreign diplomatic missions in Astana, they do not belong to Kazakhstan.
> No offence
> Btw, the architecture in Astana is not homogeneous but I dont see any problems with urban planning.


Right, I didn't know about the diplomatic area. Thanks for explaining. But I was also talking about the city in general. It looks like all the new parts are very car-orientated and I've noticed the lack of human scale. At least thats the impression I get from the pics in this thread so far. So, can you please post some pics of the old part too? I think it would be interesting for most vistors of this thread, since this country is influented by so many different cultures


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...uthor=galina.galya-eva&how=created&type=image


----------



## Arseke (Jun 23, 2012)

Groningen NL said:


> Right, I didn't know about the diplomatic area. Thanks for explaining. But I was also talking about the city in general. It looks like all the new parts are very car-orientated and I've noticed the lack of human scale. At least thats the impression I get from the pics in this thread so far. So, can you please post some pics of the old part too? I think it would be interesting for most vistors of this thread, since this country is influented by so many different cultures


I agree with you, sometimes it really feels like the city is a bit empty, no people. But I noticed a trend that the streets are getting more crouded, especially in the evenings. Moreover, I think, we have to consider the fact that the weather is not always pleasant to walk the streets (windy, cold/hot).
You can look up this tread to see the situation in the old part
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=18
Best wishes


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Being built

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541724&page=46


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=vsripova&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/startup-kz/view/415856/?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Groningen NL said:


> I don't understand the urban planning in Astana. Why this residential area right next to the CBD? It looks like some kids were playing SimCity and accidentally implemented it in real life. Not a place I would want to live. Somehow everything looks so cold, like a combination of Vegas, an everage Chinese city, and everage Russian city and sometimes a little bit of Dubai (no offence). At least that's the impression these pics gave me. Maybe there is a nice part too, with actual people on the streets and nice architecture.


It is how Astana looked 15 years ago. I hope that will explain why we don't see that many people in the streets of the city

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...earch_author=zlobniezh&how=created&type=image













This is how it looks now


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=vsripova&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=snakekvv&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=snakekvv&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=snakekvv&&p=3


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=36


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

nice city


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*Houses of Astana*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=asenchukov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*Bayterek tower*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos guys, but dont forget to post their credits too


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://news.nur.kz/185013.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=terracard&how=created&type=image


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Astana, by the River by peretzp, on Flickr


Astana, by the River by peretzp, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=terracard&how=created&type=image


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://news.nur.kz/185013.html


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://news.nur.kz/185013.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...5&search_author=eash66&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=tzartoad&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=terracard&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=terracard&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=terracard&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steelie/9183360196/sizes/l/in/set-72157634430682312/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=terracard&how=created&type=image


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time commenting on this excellent showcase, and I am completely stunned and mesmerized at how Kazakhstan's capital has become over the past decade or so after breaking up from the former Soviet Union! To me, those skyscrapers and flamboyant open spaces seem to be completely night and day, as if a city has boomed overnight from a more humble, simple roots... I recall Almaty as the capital city of Kazakhstan, but since it was moved to Astana, it seems like Almaty retains its largest city status, while Astana sees intense commercial and residential growth. To me, with all the brand new structures (from a building with a blue dome on top to a concert hall below), vast and contrasting open spaces (a pyramid set against a park with lush greenery and a wide paved walkway, along with the lovely dancing fountains), and an incredible merging of various cultures in one fast growing city (Western and Oriental influences, from a Chinese Pagoda to a Russian-style government building to even an ultra-modern skyscraper -- and Bayterek Tower looks really amazing and modern, with all those changing lights!), Astana indeed is a very modern city that could rival older, more established cities... perhaps it could be as modern as Brasilia in many ways, but, I sense that the heart of the city remains in some ways... in other places.

Excellent photo showcase, my friend! I'll keep coming back to your collection! :hug:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time commenting on this excellent showcase, and I am completely stunned and mesmerized at how Kazakhstan's capital has become over the past decade or so after breaking up from the former Soviet Union! To me, those skyscrapers and flamboyant open spaces seem to be completely night and day, as if a city has boomed overnight from a more humble, simple roots... I recall Almaty as the capital city of Kazakhstan, but since it was moved to Astana, it seems like Almaty retains its largest city status, while Astana sees intense commercial and residential growth. To me, with all the brand new structures (from a building with a blue dome on top to a concert hall below), vast and contrasting open spaces (a pyramid set against a park with lush greenery and a wide paved walkway, along with the lovely dancing fountains), and an incredible merging of various cultures in one fast growing city (Western and Oriental influences, from a Chinese Pagoda to a Russian-style government building to even an ultra-modern skyscraper -- and Bayterek Tower looks really amazing and modern, with all those changing lights!), Astana indeed is a very modern city that could rival older, more established cities... perhaps it could be as modern as Brasilia in many ways, but, I sense that the heart of the city remains in some ways... in other places.
> 
> Excellent photo showcase, my friend! I'll keep coming back to your collection! :hug:


Please keep coming, and we will find a way how to surprise you every time you stop by :cheers: Thanks for taking time writing a comment here. And a big hug to you too.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=thundermax&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...h_author=rusfalcon2011&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=maksikklim&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=ya-fad&&p=12


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ch_author=SvetaTusheva&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...h_author=catherine.sea&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=Anaksonomun&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=vika-tan2011&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана &search_author=tzartoad&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=yakon7&how=created&type=image


----------



## BikeTeam (May 18, 2013)

which is a better city to visit for a visitor? astana or almaty or third option


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

BikeTeam said:


> which is a better city to visit for a visitor? astana or almaty or third option


Both. Almaty will surprise you with its unique nature: snow-capped mountains, lakes and canyons around the city. There are lots of night clubs too if you wanna get to know some local people. Almaty is more lively than Astana. 

In Astana your eye will catch lots of high-rising buildings and some of them like Pyramid, New Opera House or New mosque are very famous destinations among visitors. You can take a boat to see the city or bus. 

There are many things to say about both but my advise if you have time visit both of them. You will not regret it later.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/baurs/9244526979/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelsakr/6604790613/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9254622674/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by west_kaz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577553&page=13



























































































































































































































































































































































































*Автор:* Евгений Ткаченко
*Источник:* yvision.kz[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9259154772/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## askar9992 (Dec 23, 2012)

Taken from http://www.voxpopuli.kz/post/view/id/1234


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=snakekvv&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by el+dreamer. Taken from:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=19 












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=Helios313&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9329460312/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan..._author=gornoaleksandr&how=created&type=image


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

LOTS OF YOUNG MARRIED COUPLE TAKE PICS IN DIPLOMATIC AREA.......MAKING IT ROMANTIC PLACE...!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Mind the caps, please... 

So, I find these two images from one of your latest posts interesting:



Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9329460312/sizes/l/in/photostream/


On the top image, I wonder if it is either a sports stadium, arts museum, a government building, an exhibition center, or even a shopping mall, given its ultra-modern design that gives me an impression that Astana is truly moving forward in making Kazakhstan's capital a hub for modernistic and futuristic architecture... I mean, with such an interesting curvature, it makes me want to discover how that structure was built in the first place because to me, I can't believe such a grand design can be found in a relatively new capital city, and I find such a design gracious and awe-inspiring indeed.

On the bottom image, I can sense that those towers are either individual buildings or are part of a larger group of towers (a.k.a. World Trade Center, Commercial Square), in which I suspect that those shape up the Financial District of Astana. Those are, again, very modern and unique that I can't imagine such structures being built outside of Kazakhstan (even Russia for that matter)... I might've recognized such structures as built in Dubai or something, but in Astana? Now those are indeed signs of immense progress underway.

A quick question: with all those grand towers and structures, how is the city investing in infrastructure, especially with public transportation? Is it spending to build a metro line of its own, as well as bus lines and other forms of public transit? And how close is the airport from the fabulous city center, plus any plans for more flights arriving in Astana soon?

Excellent selections, my friend! Keep those lovely snaps coming! :hug:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

fieldsofdreams,

The first picture is National library

National Library in Astana, Kazakhstan:
Our latest single-layered gridshell with a total - record breaking -span of 87m 
Architect: Foster and Partners
Contractor: Metal Yapi


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

fieldsofdreams,

Two towers to the left: Kazakhstan railways headquarter consisting of two towers 37 and 40 floors

Two towers to the right: The Emerald Towers 

Astana, Kazakhstan

Architect: Roy Varacalli

Developer: Bazis-A Inc, http://www.bazisinternational.com

Location: Astana, Millennium Axis.

Mostly business offfices

Project link: http://www.emerald.kz

Floors 37 and 42

Taken from: http://www.astana.kz/en/modules/material/522

In accordance with a project “New transport system of Astana city”, light rail transport will become the base of the capital’s system. It will be connected with bus rapid system – BRT and Intellectual transport system – ITS.

This weekend a contract was signed with KSPMC (Kazakh Systra Projekt Management Consortium), which is determined as a Consultant on management of project of rapid light rail transport creation in Astana, as it is reported by the press service of the city akim’s central office.

“Corresponding contract with KSMPC was signed on Saturday, March 30, 2013, in Astana city akimat following the results of the contest “Services on projects’ management “New transport systme of Astana city” – 1 stage”, - it is said in the message.

The purpose of consultant’s involvement is to provide effective operation of all systems of such large-scale and high-technological project and their integration with other elements of transport system of the city.

Press service notes that construction of LRT’s 1 stage has special significance for development of transport infrastructure as part of preparation for holding of International exhibition EXPO-2017 in Astana city.

Following th e results on meetings at the Prime-Minister of the Republic of Kazakhstan Serik Alhmetov on February 7 and 16, 2013, a decision was made regarding implementation of the 1 stage with prolongation of the line to new railway station in Sh.Kaldayakov str., with length of 21 km, 16 stations, depot and 12 units of rolling equipment.

It is expected that LRT system will be fully adapted to climate conditions of Astana and provides for modern systems of alarm, information, connection and electronic system of travel payment.

Consortium KSPMC is a part of Systra company, which has perennial successful experience in te field of designing and LRT projects’ management in many countries of the world. Systra company was established in 1995 by two largest French companies-operators Sofrerail (SNCF) andSofretu (RATP), and represents one on leading world groups in the field of railway and city transport. It has 2nd position in the world among international designing companies in this sphere.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Diplomatforall said:


> fieldsofdreams,
> 
> The first picture is National library
> 
> ...


amazing.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...=1&search_author=vsripova&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=art-grigoriev&&p=6


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=varlamoffalexandr&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=pplatner&&p=8


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...author=glazkianyutini2011&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=yakon7&&p=1


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tzartoad/?&p=1


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Astana looks more like Dubai then any Russian city!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Astana looks more like Dubai then any Russian city!


Astana has every bit of every city in the world but mostly Astana will look like a new Astana neither like Dubai nor Russian cities in the future. Copy and Paste time is gone for Astana. It is time for a creativity. Harmony with nature is going to be a new face of Astana. Every stone and concrete has to breathe to make city comfortable place to live in. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Diplomatforall said:


> fieldsofdreams,
> 
> The first picture is National library
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never expected that building to host thousands of books... The architectural design looks so stunning, it can truly be mistaken for another structure! Excellent! :hug:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9532810820/sizes/l/in/set-72157635114578538/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuanysh/9534942015/sizes/l/in/set-72157634826814110/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ch_author=ox.cockorina&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...uthor=tarasenko-genadi&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by KWI. Taken from: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=20


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=nepher&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157635114578538/with/9532825960/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...0&search_author=mapdesign&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/775004...SK-fvPvfd-fvqr4F-fvqwgV-fvqoVc-fvqsAB-fvEHd7/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=babkinstep&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6328670859/sizes/l/in/set-72157628081391594/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ifl/4054863149/sizes/l/in/set-72157622541019622/


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

Thank you very much,Diplomatforall!
From http://evgenykz.yvision.kz/post/190469


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://evgenykz.yvision.kz/post/190469


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuanys...Z4-fvqvT2-fvqoNc-fvEKTb-fvELcW-fvEL1C-fvqocg/


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://evgenykz.yvision.kz/post/190469


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=romanyhnovec&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...search_author=dimitaru&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harryp...FD-fFyX9g-fFRysW-fFRq6o-fFums6-fKnWVz-fKExE5/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=ox.cockorina&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=mapdesign&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo43574294_310140525/wall-48383076_788


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz


























































































youkrg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo153285471_308521047/wall-48383076_713


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9364/77413686.5/0_cb7aa_81c8bfa2_-2-XXL.jpg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/regulla/?&p=1


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo153285471_308521062/wall-48383076_713


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Astan...search_author=dimitaru&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=nfl.4964310&how=created&type=image


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome pics of Astana!!!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

LeeighIam said:


> Awesome pics of Astana!!!


Thank you and be a guest again :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=tarasenko-genadi&&p=19


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9689670250/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=nfl.4964310&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=nfl.4964310&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=nfl.4964310&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo-48383076_310869282/wall-48383076_807


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=web138&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...h_author=all-transport&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=mapdesign&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo-48383076_311662365/wall-48383076_884


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/9618262973/sizes/l/in/set-72157634947126989/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=Helios313&&p=11


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...r=pyankoff.alexandr006&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=Anaksonomun&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=Anaksonomun&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10157712233/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

The last pic is Chinese styles!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

东方丹东;107772123 said:


> The last pic is Chinese styles!


You noticed right. Here is some information about this beautiful building: 

Taken from: http://www.booking.com/hotel/kz/bei...id=6a4b8af86ff3528d45bc89fcff5856acb88fd9f0X1

Centrally located in Astana, this 5-star hotel features a Chinese-style façade and a revolving top-floor restaurant with excellent city views. A stylish pool and free valet parking are also offered.

The soundproofed rooms and suites at Beijing Palace Soluxe Hotel Astana each include a flat-screen TV and seating area. Bathrobes and toiletries are provided in the marble bathrooms.

The Great Wall restaurant serves gourmet Chinese cuisine, and European dishes are available in the Madonna restaurant. A light breakfast is provided every morning.

The hotel is located in Astana’s administrative centre, just a 5-minute walk from the House of Ministries and the Ak Orda Presidential Building.

Guests are welcome to relax or book massages at the Beijing Palace Soluxe Hotel’s modern spa, featuring jacuzzis and a steam bath. There is also a well-equipped gym


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

From http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/arhitekturaastana?z=photo-48705828_313373611/wall-48705828_1925


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/marekrezon/sets/72157636387696293/with/10186190864/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...ch_author=romanyhnovec&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://platpaul.livejournal.com/206064.html#cutid1


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/59326.html


----------



## Skywalker9 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very beautiful city i love it!!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/6922755...n/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10411216624/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://leeloo.kz/tegs/fotosessiya-v-astane/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.voxpopuli.kz/en/post/view/id/1171


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.google.com/search?q=Ast...2Fvideo%2Fastana-hyper-time-lapse%2F;1000;453


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.wiedenmeier.ch/wordpress/2012/06/02/astana-2012/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545024&page=4



































ссылка[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally was posted by Abzal. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541724&page=57










http://krisha.kz/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/a/show/8156722


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/arhitekturaastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/arhitekturaastana?z=photo-48705828_308203673/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/arhitekturaastana?z=photo-48705828_307922085/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/arhitekturaastana?z=photo-48705828_307893282/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunning City!! ^^


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=skip.qip&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingalatvia/10497253836/sizes/l/in/set-72157636703851424/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/miraaa...HG-gWk2J2-gW91pT-gWoJqr-gWogFK-gWmXAu-gWktRx/


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the daring architecture designs of Astana!! A very open and vast city that feels very human. The incorporation of Kazakh culture also gives the city a very nice atmosphere and identity.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Ukraine said:


> Love the daring architecture designs of Astana!! A very open and vast city that feels very human. The incorporation of Kazakh culture also gives the city a very nice atmosphere and identity.


Thank You. The city is indeed different and has it is own unique look. Some people find it strange, some beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/tkachenkoevgeny?z=photo153285471_309988732/photos153285471


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/tkachenkoevgeny?z=photo-48383076_315019550/wall153285471_2270


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/tkachenkoevgeny?z=photo153285471_306166881/photos153285471


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=nachfml&&p=17


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics are mine. Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10939301025/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tzartoad/view/689213?page=0


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Hazrat Sultan Mosque. Astana.*








http://500px.com/photo/12204329


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://skororu.deviantart.com/art/astana-416015127


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/markliederbach/10968450113/sizes/l/in/set-72157637860802874/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=109031557




































voxpopuli[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=NataZin60&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&p=0&search_author=BoykoOD&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...rch_author=butenko.kzz&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/kaztagram?z=photo-51808564_308467806/album-51808564_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/kaztagram?z=photo-51808564_313444379/album-51808564_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=Lizanf75&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...search_author=Lizanf75&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90478771


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99481541


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidorokhov/4866926406/sizes/l/in/set-72157624470125371/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://29072011a.blogspot.com/2012/06/back-again-and-off-to-astana.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wiba_astana?z=photo-59391045_316747391/wall-59391045_454


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-35788661_481946?reply=484351&z=photo-35788661_316253187/wall-35788661_481946


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Amazing city!!!!!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728454&page=7


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=supeva1979&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=supeva1979&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_317606667/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_317514528/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_317172831/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_315416451/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_314105689/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_300258255/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos from Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_299474701/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_317627112/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311932632/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_316472091/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_315563456/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

A city on my list to visit, stunning and love the greens and experimental architecture, quite unique but most of all the sense of calm and tranquility the city exudes, not chaotic and messy ...


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

LeeighIam said:


> A city on my list to visit, stunning and love the greens and experimental architecture, quite unique but most of all the sense of calm and tranquility the city exudes, not chaotic and messy ...


I think you will love it more when you are there. The city is getting ready to host EXPO 2017. There will be many interesting projects going on in Astana. :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_315558859/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_314531677/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_314422519/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_313873351/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_313186310/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_312045603/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_315223574/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_315131081/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_318124859/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_318144199/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_312045599/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## astz (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewy6/with/11364648274/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311756113/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311555190/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_310769903/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_317385612/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_316133380/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_314801242/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=37


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_313021972/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_312881815/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_312665835/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_312475443/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_311792474/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_317810297/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_316852627/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_317086267/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_314659835/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hallo, really an astounding city!
It seems to be very young, I saw a light inscription "15 let Astana" (15 years of Astana) on a Greek-temple-looking building on which I recognised the words "opera" and "ballet". 
Also, some inscriptions I recognize as being Russian but others are completely ununderstandable, is Kazakh language completely distinct from Russian? 
Today by coindicence I found in a Russian store here in town a CD called Kazakhstan mix, with popular modern hit songs from your country, this music resembles more Turkpop than Russian music! Any cultural connection between Kazakhstan and Turkey?


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

domtoren said:


> Hallo, really an astounding city!
> It seems to be very young, I saw a light inscription "15 let Astana" (15 years of Astana) on a Greek-temple-looking building on which I recognised the words "opera" and "ballet".
> Also, some inscriptions I recognize as being Russian but others are completely ununderstandable, is Kazakh language completely distinct from Russian?
> Today by coindicence I found in a Russian store here in town a CD called Kazakhstan mix, with popular modern hit songs from your country, this music resembles more Turkpop than Russian music! Any cultural connection between Kazakhstan and Turkey?


Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazakh_alphabets

The Kazakh Cyrillic alphabet is used in Kazakhstan. In the nineteenth century, Ibrahim Altynsarin, a prominent Kazakh educator, first introduced a Cyrillic alphabet for transcribing Kazakh. Russian missionary activity, as well as Russian-sponsored schools, further encouraged the use of Cyrillic in the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. The alphabet was reworked by Sarsen Amanzholov and accepted in its current form in 1940. It contains 42 letters: 33 from the Russian alphabet with 9 additional letters for sounds of the Kazakh language: Ә, Ғ, Қ, Ң, Ө, Ұ, Ү, Һ, І; until 1957 Ӯ was used instead of Ұ). Initially, Kazakh letters came after letters from the Russian alphabet, but now they are placed after Russian letters similar in sound or shape

Taken from: http://www.kazakhstandiscovery.com/kazakhstan-language.html

I often read here and there people asking if Kazakh and Russian languages are similar in any way. The answer is no. Kazakh language belongs to Altaic languages, while Russian is an Indo-European. Kazakh is a Turkic language group, while Russian is a Slavic.

Saying that many major ethnic groups in Kazakhstan belong to the same Altaic-Turkic group of languages, so if you speak any Turkic language and try hard enough, you too can understand many people's speech while in Kazakhstan


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=DeMKristo1&&p=2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=mygoodjob7&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=DeMKristo1&&p=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/complex/show/astana/sana/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://yvision.kz/post/391290


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_318626495/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_317627112/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo153285471_309958518/wall-48383076_773


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_312674050/album-48705828_169041253


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_317514534/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_318647546/wall-48705828_3978


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_317200569/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=nachfml&how=created&type=image










Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...r=kilina.nadia&how=created&type=image#preview


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...earch_author=nemoskvich62&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_301095046/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=DeMKristo1&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vsobolev.com/Image/2011/astana-1.jpg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://wikimapia.org/1937137/Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311642915/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311036049/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice pics!!

I didn't have any expectations before entering this thread and now I can see that Astana is a great city.

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

DïegôLG said:


> Nice pics!!
> 
> I didn't have any expectations before entering this thread and now I can see that Astana is a great city.
> 
> :cheers::cheers:



Astana indeed has some beautiful buildings pleasing eyes of many


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893278/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

New Astana Skyline by Ken and Nyetta, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893083/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307413815/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_305403882/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_303079779/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...0&search_author=Levsha165&how=week&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575090&page=7


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by west_kaz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688872


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36710629


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61518354


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61521746


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70709014


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71528480


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74619560


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71890156


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64769456


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79160243


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92094271


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16709499


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/club48705828?z=photo-48705828_318066574/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## astz (Aug 12, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abbatist/album/210282/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61025227


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/779191/tags/Astana?photo_page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62804781


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66645703


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68204266


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70708998


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71528545


















[/IMG]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74624723


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/779191/tags/Astana?photo_page=16


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59924995


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2068343/tags/Kazakhstan?photo_page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1334410/tags/Borovoe (Kazakhstan)

From Astana to Borovoe 260 kilometers


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_314702853/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_319805262/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_320201254/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://097mcn.livejournal.com/201014.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://auto.lafa.kz/users/vitalliy/...-iz-almaty-v-astanu-i-obratno-12-19-maya-2012


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14081515


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42955913


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.meganstarr.com/2014/01/the-contrasts-between-kazakhstans-two-major-cities.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_319991240/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_313373613/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_308014632/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_300729961/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/779191/tags/Astana?photo_page=9


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/779191/tags/Astana?photo_page=13


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_299400550/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_317372794/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1334410/tags/Astana (Kazakhstan)?photo_page=4


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47510664


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/645102/tags/Моя Астана?photo_page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12797872


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=wberdnikov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99610514


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59706362


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2068343/tags/Kazakhstan?photo_page=14


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz









ссылка[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana 

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/930760...V-j9ofyN-j9nqzv-j9kZCk-j753Zc-j758b8-j77G27/#


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1334410/tags/Astana (Kazakhstan)?photo_page=4


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93756572


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4634503


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86810678


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/70397768/-/en


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.bazis.kz/our_objects/administrativnoe_stroitelstvo/KEGOC


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Untitled by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Untitled by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ Аста...arch_author=bmavlyutov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ Аста...arch_author=bmavlyutov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/ Аста...arch_author=bmavlyutov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_321328915/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688872


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_321360143/album-48705828_00/rev

Taken from: [url]http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_320637776%2Falbum-48705828_00%2Frev[/url]

[IMG]http://cs320823.vk.me/v320823182/5cef/K8cG9ZlA1Kg.jpg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_320834212/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_320637776/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40348382


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/regina...w7-jspC4b-jsnnCH-jsqJZf-jsoGVB-jsoGfD-jsntLV/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41421677


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63170148


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92094362


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/930760...ao-jwfDaJ-jwfqv7-jwbN6g-jwbyBn-jwavov-jw1wE8/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_322316661/wall-48705828_5805


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=26


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84604242


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_322803603/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99000745


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539148&page=8


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13173175865/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Saikonpr. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516586&page=50


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/А...ted&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://pkv.kz/?page_id=139l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84604203


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=94552498&order=date_desc&user=958075


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_325968385/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-48705828_321206233/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&offset=20


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...&search_author=dyak.vg&how=created&type=image


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

i like all of the masonic symbols in astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Khaleejian said:


> i like all of the masonic symbols in astana


I personally don't see any relationship between Masonic symbols and Kazakh culture so I don't understand the point of those symbols


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=27


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13363430743/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_324474656/album-48705828_169041253/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/13365529425/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Derbendy. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=27


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://5osa.tistory.com/category/5osa`database

IMG]http://cfile5.uf.tistory.com/image/21256C3D5330112117253B[/IMG]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://5osa.tistory.com/category/5osa`database


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://astanaforum.org/2014/en/author/Marat-Kusainov


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735372&page=24


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71528494


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70679866


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanalifestyle?z=photo-59750412_325640267/wall-42698579_20702


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86488999


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36710655


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42955751


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57719963


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=wberdnikov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=wberdnikov&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=wberdnikov&&p=6


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=46331661&order=date_desc&user=4667996


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/wberdnikov/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/kaztagram?z=photo-51808564_313302949/album-51808564_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=wberdnikov&&p=6


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.lomography.com/photos


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Астан...arch_author=Cornobylec&how=created&type=image


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_330091430/wall-48705828_10656


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_299629678/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_299812920/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_301511756/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_304996233/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893079/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893278/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893279/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893281/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307893282/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307894824/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307894827/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_307894829/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_308270191/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311036050/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311074251/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311792474/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_312045600/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.tourist-destinations.com/2013/05/astana-kazakhstan-travel-guide.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Major Deegan Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033443&page=2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14130655886/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/assetkydyralin/10658166325/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539148&page=8


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/720276906152553743_454702298


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/564144691128561281_454702298


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14233615525/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/725245938476817040_1118713365


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://iconosquare.com/p/654016512167971565_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/429027481304419009_55570497


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/726034416819018745_1118713365


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_320244345/album-59750412_180904654/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_325821639/album-59750412_180904654/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_322044544/album-59750412_180904654/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_322043393/album-59750412_180904654/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_321875126/album-59750412_180904654/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_330287067/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/youkrg?z=photo153285471_326730342/wall-48383076_1305


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://asiatikistic.blogspot.com/2013/07/designer-city-astana-kazakhstan.html


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello from Tashkent  

Kazakhstan & Uzbekistan are largest countries of the Central Asia:cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?own=1&z=photo-48705828_332275466/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gelio.livejournal.com/144870.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/59326.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?offset=280&z=photo-48705828_328065899/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Partizan* (Mar 1, 2010)

It certainly everything is good that the young capital is built up with nice buildings, incredibly fast rates, the population grows and will grow. The president spends huge money that the city developed. What will people do in Astana further occupying these brand new houses? Where industry? Where people will work? I understand that the city is under construction on prospect. The huge number of people now works at buildings, other part in services industry. And further that? 
City very empty at present. Huge deserted areas, squares and parks. Huge distances between houses. On the picture everything looks beautifully, but I don't think that locals in this city feel comfortably. Trees didn't grow yet, in the summer from a heat in a shadow there is no place to hide. And in the winter in general nightmare probably, terrible wind and cold, and winter of 6 months. For whom all these huge empty areas, empty shops, a grass on some pictures already through paving slabs I sprouted because on it nobody goes. At present without car in Astana not comfortably it seems to me, and on their photo it isn't enough for 800000 population.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Partizan* said:


> It certainly everything is good that the young capital is built up with nice buildings, incredibly fast rates, the population grows and will grow. The president spends huge money that the city developed. What will people do in Astana further occupying these brand new houses? Where industry? Where people will work? I understand that the city is under construction on prospect. The huge number of people now works at buildings, other part in services industry. And further that?
> City very empty at present. Huge deserted areas, squares and parks. Huge distances between houses. On the picture everything looks beautifully, but I don't think that locals in this city feel comfortably. Trees didn't grow yet, in the summer from a heat in a shadow there is no place to hide. And in the winter in general nightmare probably, terrible wind and cold, and winter of 6 months. For whom all these huge empty areas, empty shops, a grass on some pictures already through paving slabs I sprouted because on it nobody goes. At present without car in Astana not comfortably it seems to me, and on their photo it isn't enough for 800000 population.


Almost $27.6 billion has been invested into construction of Astana, Kazakhstan’s capital city, for 16 years, enabling successful implementation of the Master Plan, a Tengrinews.kz journalist reports, citing Imangali Tassmagambetov, the City Mayor, as saying at the V International Investment Forum.

“Attraction of investments into the City has been a prime priority, enabling the City to reach self-reliance in a short period. The population of the city has tripled for the period, with the GDP growing more than 54 times. The share of Astana in the nation’s GDP has grown 6 times”, Mr. Tassmagambetov elaborated

For more information see: http://en.tengrinews.kz/markets/276...uction-of-Astana-in-the-last-16-years-253695/
Use of the Tengrinews English materials must be accompanied by a hyperlink to en.Tengrinews.kz

Taken from: http://114.113.153.104/1200000728_10034405_5.html

GDP per capita in Astana will reach $30,000, said Mayor of Astana Imangali Tasmagambetov during the meeting of the city administration on January 21.

During the meeting, the questions concerning annual address of Nursultan Nazarbayev to the people of Kazakhstan were discussed.

According to the address, GDP per capita in the country must be increased 4.5-fold by 2050, from $13,000 to $60,000, said Mayor. In this regard, GDP per capita in Astana must be $30,000 by 2017.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-41329718?offset=540&own=1


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelostboy/14325667423/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/karina-jermalovics/14111124840/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/karina-jermalovics/14297206844/sizes/l


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/279780.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/279780.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/279780.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/279780.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/111337.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/111337.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/111337.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by qwerty 1 Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647789&page=4

Construction is on


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_332197576/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_332175178/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14143868707/sizes/o/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14318979281/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14204685483/in/set-72157644256076136


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14346557544/sizes/o/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/9733016373/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/60243...LzL-nR5k1F-nP2KoN-nyAybc-nR5m2P-nyzKJL-nyzXP9


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://twitter.com/Kacmaz3434


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_298770009/album-48705828_169739725


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.expo2017astana.com/en/media/albums/108/?id=108


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Some great buildings there already. I can't wait for the world expo.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/marekrezon/12309531384/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331299956/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.aluwood.com.tr/gallery.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14426437523/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kjfnjy/6245917119/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688872&page=6


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice new photos


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/87348...wFxKJ--------------------nAv4o6-nAvbTr-nyJiBp

P8150192 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/93076...hbo-opz6BJ-o7XgJJ-o7WHbM-onoCKy-orboUK-op9eV6


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14734919472/

.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_337120272/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_298770009/album-48705828_169739725


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...&search-author=natalia-m26&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_337434865/wall-48705828_13314


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48705828?z=photo-59750412_336658136/wall-48705828_13348


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...rch-author=fomicheow-gosha&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_335916877/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_335807760/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_335588069/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_333915955/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_332520138/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_323952223/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_323802756/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/club48705828?z=photo-48705828_341740884/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.behance.net/gallery/19636193/Residential-Complex-Turan

project name: multifunctional residential complex, Turan st.
stage: *project development*
location: Astana
architect: INK Architects
developer: BI Group
total land area: 10,08 Ha
building area: 93425,2 m2
total floors: 12-35
residence area: 100786 m2
commercial area: 67856 m2
total apartments: 1827
total blocks: 15
parking area: 49006 m2
total parking lots: 2364


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

DSC06198 by alexanderschabel, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.eurasianet.org/node/70146


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astana_opera


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-36902715?offset=20&z=photo-36902715_339970323/album-36902715_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana Kasachstan by Interspieder, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6833/29231442.e8/0_eb255_6af355e9_orig


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...=image&search-author=kitvs&page=5&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana by dyak_vg, on Flickr

Astana by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

_DSC5854 by rigasdome, on Flickr

_DSC5855 by rigasdome, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_338977195/album-48705828_184711628/rev


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Simply Beautiful....!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_342614441/wall-48705828_15991


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/club34250731?z=photo-34250731_342253079/wall-34250731_327


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Nazarbayev center by ciccontetanya, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/837346629617403685_488303536


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/842658108433595535_21324702


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://alaninsingapore.blogspot.com/2014/10/an-autumn-walk-in-astana-kazakhstan.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://alaninsingapore.blogspot.com/2014/10/an-autumn-walk-in-astana-kazakhstan.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://astana.gov.kz/en/modules/material/5944


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.yaplakal.com/forum3/topic955945.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-73914010?own=1&z=photo-73914010_334836996/album-73914010_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-73914010?own=1&z=photo-73914010_333401865/album-73914010_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://nossayev.com/фотографии-2/фотографии


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

EXPO 2017 Under Construction 

20141023_160135 by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20141103_080118 by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by ArturLax Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=118933888









Фото сделано 09.11.2014
Высокое разрешение: http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/DSC04515.1415518011.jpg


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_346114209/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

DSCF3032 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF0197 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF0311 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF0269 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF3010 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF3042 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF3002 by LouiseKz, on Flickr

DSCF2983 by LouiseKz, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/evgeny_kz


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall11354555?offset=40


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_347642725/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://kashagan.today/?p=5606


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

МЖК Эдель by Das133, on Flickr

20141121_201705_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20141121_201703_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20141121_201649_HDR by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/complex/show/astana/triumfalnyj/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://auto.lafa.kz/info/news/22392/v-astane-ogranichat-dvizhenie-po-ulice-auezova


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astanamorning by jozefinevader, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## andronmtl (Jan 10, 2012)

Very modern, beautiful city. The whole country is definitely up to speed with the 21st century.


----------



## JurassicWorld (Nov 27, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-59750412?own=1&z=photo-59750412_343948344/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-59750412?own=1&z=photo-59750412_338652114/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-59750412?own=1&z=photo-59750412_335333497/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-59750412?own=1&z=photo-59750412_334832508/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-59750412?own=1&z=photo-59750412_332317334/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_348440548/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dervishv/album/223788/view/837942


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany dips, Ishim River, Astana, January 19, 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Epiphany bath, Astana, January 2014 by SLMillar2, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

The real treasure and wealth of Kazakhstan - diversity of people 

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2013

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr

Kazakhstan National Unity Day celebration, Independence Square, Astana, May 1, 2113 by SLMillar2, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

SAM_0051 by alexjbutler, on Flickr

SAM_0230 by alexjbutler, on Flickr

SAM_0297 by alexjbutler, on Flickr

20140803_192906 by alexjbutler, on Flickr

20140803_192938 by alexjbutler, on Flickr

SAM_0549 by alexjbutler, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimitaru/album/152771?&p=30


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Best updates from Kazakhstan......It seems that river is iced and peoples are skating ....!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://photoputeshestviya.ru/blog/43583138379/Nochnaya-Astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana. River Esil by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://iconosquare.com/madd_kid


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nah-valuyco/album/223523?&p=6


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nah-valuyco/album/223523/view/758106?page=8


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_349565600/wall-48705828_19882


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana by aortegad, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana. Universiti by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_349574369/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=4&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=5&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=0&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...=image&search-author=vsripova&page=3&how=week


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=Астана&search_author=supeva1979&&p=1


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_353594932/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...image&search-author=moroz-nos&page=2&how=week


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...image&search-author=moroz-nos&page=3&how=week


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...search-author=peterkorolev&page=4&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...age&search-author=dervishv&page=4&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/allanova15/album/155675?&p=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=album-48705828_199608976

Under Construction (Astana)


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...age&search-author=sergnik1971&page=0&how=week


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4804/214603206.71/0_fae11_2d1a1914_orig


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ge&search-author=serberjin&page=3&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/ast.papik?z=photo-48705828_335563502/wall65786742_1759


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_354137714/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_353638856/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Travel 20150129 Kazakhstan DSC02356.jpg by PowderPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15582/124420140.0/0_fa982_3a168ec3_orig


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=peterkorolev&&p=4


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Астана. Утро by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_354330860/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...152946/view/963068?page=0&search-author=kitvs


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_354483608/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_354469345/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/id58883818?z=photo-48992771_333125601/wall58883818_170


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20150203_181036 by abzal_88, on Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow this city is actually really beautiful.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20150203_180359 by abzal_88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_311932632/album-48705828_169041253


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_336346946/album-48705828_169041253


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

...this city is supermodern...i really really mean it..i wish one day to see it live...
http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/377720899865/Dont-Tell-My-Mother-Kazakhstan


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## lgm900 (Jan 10, 2010)

What a beauty. Astana is truly a very underrated gem. Congrats to Kazakhstan for having such a modern and iconic capital! Greetings from Cabo, Mexico!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

BenjaminEli said:


> ...this city is supermodern...i really really mean it..i wish one day to see it live...
> http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/377720899865/Dont-Tell-My-Mother-Kazakhstan


May your wishes be granted. You are most Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

lgm900 said:


> What a beauty. Astana is truly a very underrated gem. Congrats to Kazakhstan for having such a modern and iconic capital! Greetings from Cabo, Mexico!


Greetings to you too :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from;https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=nazipha&


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=nazipha&&p=7


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_355473935/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_354695938/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_356309437/wall-48705828_23124

Abu Dhabi Plaza Astana 75-80 floors


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

EXPO 2017 site Under Construction

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_356581126/wall-48705828_23288


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_356423107/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/a_kuznetsov_a?z=photo179021500_348908426/wall179021500_2258


----------



## juonliners (Oct 4, 2012)

Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://vk.com/albums-48705828?z=photo-48705828_319161455/photos-48705828


nice building
illuminarti confirmed?


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_356622090/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2015-02__Diaverum_161_Astana_150217.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2015-02__Diaverum_162_Astana_150217.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

The city looks very modern... appreciate your photos!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_356686934/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_357310460/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/kapshukur


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.gypsymamaquips.com/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://thewrigs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.instawebgram.com/tag/autosport


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/a_kuznetsov_a?z=photo179021500_334658369/photos179021500


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_358640425/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=119465970


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana. Synagogue by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Winter in Kazakhstan by Chorizo from Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana by orchestre national de lille (officiel), on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

At GEGF2014 in Astan by TonZ, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/formulaone/article3754495.ece


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana the capital of Kazakhstan by Ontebeoteg, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Plaza Astana 75-88 floors


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

EXPO 2017 Astana Construction site










20150325_091454_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20150325_091501_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20150325_091502_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20150325_091411_HDR by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_359148013/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_360595600/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_360486033/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_302074093/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://097mcn.livejournal.com/201014.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_320877199/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_321022707/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_321921836/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_322198135/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_324510813/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_326137417/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_326346288/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_362101112/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-73134519_358183360/wall-48705828_26875


----------



## AtosSikos (Apr 14, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_362354738/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

75-88 floors

IMG-20150419-WA0011 by Das133, on Flickr

IMG-20150419-WA0008 by Das133, on Flickr

IMG-20150419-WA0019 by Das133, on Flickr

Абу Даби(8) by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Shakeel (Jan 25, 2008)

Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48992771?offset=0&own=1&z=photo-48992771_337700969/album-48992771_00/rev



Is that a synagogue in Astana?


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20150418_125758_HDR by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Shakeel said:


> Is that a synagogue in Astana?


Yes, that is a synagogue (New one) and very pretty one


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

29-26 Talan Towers under construction

IMG-20150419-WA0009 by Das133, on Flickr

IMG-20150419-WA0015 by Das133, on Flickr

20150418_130324_HDR by Das133, on Flickr

20150418_130341_HDR by Das133, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_364953026/wall-48705828_27144


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48992771?offset=0&own=1&z=photo-48992771_360700024/album-48992771_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://vk.com/archastana/AstanaProject?z=photo-48705828_354695938/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://astana.restoran.kz/hotel/8830-park-inn-by-radisson-astana-hotel


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://twitter.com/kamiyev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-48992771?offset=0&own=1&z=photo-48992771_361013464/album-48992771_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/963712569432701657_1681831885


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Untitled by Gundogusu, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91074838


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

DSC00110 by bandelite, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

#Астана #astana с воздуха #aerocam #aerial #quadcopter by dronodromo, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/984818214913548411_47064199


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_367878910/wall-48705828_28318


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_367893756/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Утром на Ишиме by Vitaliy Dyachenko, on Flickr

Астана by Vitaliy Dyachenko, on Flickr

Astana by Vitaliy Dyachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Untitled by Serkan Keskin, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/985287111546702440_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_368014303/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/986998249042573947_1681831885


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_368083499/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## hoaidanh52 (Dec 18, 2014)

Astana Kazakhstan a beautiful city with many landscape and architectural richness, diversity


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_368090382/wall-48705828_28439


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_368130527/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/987662000863713682_34477181


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_368153622/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://kapital.kz/gosudarstvo/35183/astana-mozhet-stat-samym-luchshim-gorodom-mira.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/a/show/16323672


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo187194093_367102386/wall-48705828_28495


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/987770379623909629_235412225


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/987728985492177800_371026935


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://iconosquare.com/evgeny_kz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1010907882694176437_1825062106


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1010888030465915535_1681831885


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1012095832592040862_317284943


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.unikaz.asia/ru/content/astana-prevratitsya-v-cvetushchiy-sad










Taken from: http://ssk-astana.kz/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1011017329014632620_403157971


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372040331/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://www.ssk-astana.kz/projects


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/a/show/16479594


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/a/show/16479594


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372017101/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1012976516839180370_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372495776/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from; http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372458673/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana from the Tourism Ministry • #thatjohninkz by turnips, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372632417/wall-48705828_30487


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## clementberlu (Jun 24, 2015)

I never thought Astana looked so cool!!!! Very modern!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Eroha and Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539148&page=22


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo27523094_371948412/wall-48705828_30635


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_372944621/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735049&page=4


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_373301121/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20150624-IMG_4967 by Ten Oleg, on Flickr

20150625-IMG_4974 by Ten Oleg, on Flickr


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam (Jul 3, 2015)

sunning photos


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanapost?z=photo-72942140_372169789/album-72942140_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanapost?z=photo-72942140_371822501/album-72942140_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanapost?z=photo-72942140_371712835/album-72942140_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/astanapost?z=photo-72942140_371081860/album-72942140_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanapost?z=photo-72942140_369183576/album-72942140_00/rev


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There are some very nice pics.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.voxpopuli.kz/business/ek...doma-budushchee-kazahstana-12134/g107660.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/specproekty/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=840532


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana Rainbow by Peter Gorman, on Flickr

Astana Sunset by Peter Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Astana Skyline by Peter Gorman, on Flickr

Mosque by Peter Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1023305373307299422_375773768

Talan Towers 30-26 floors


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1023317605324806078_1082864724


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://iconosquare.com/p/1023268347200273136_1228134477


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1019458995561367561_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/specproekty/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=842285


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://photo-ya.com/puteshestvija/astana-bajterek.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://pwo.su/9867-astana-den-goroda.html


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1024762598414711788_1681831885


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.tmb.org.tr/eng/firma/tasyapi/177


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/astanaoperakz?z=photo193263894_370934240/album193263894_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/orkeni


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_374465659/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://iconosquare.com/p/1028583203257777718_6666854


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/droneastana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1029994142253149555_1299058802


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_374877218/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Some very interesting architectura!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-454702298/astanagram.kz/photos


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://pinsta.me/abdikul


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://pinsta.me/abdikul


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-454702298/astanagram.kz/photos/ig-1009353107351792715_454702298


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1029662895254260665_55570497


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/specproekty/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=844369


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375104849/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.gettyimages.ae/detail/vi...city-center-and-stock-video-footage/463327970


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

[/url]20150624-IMG_4967 by Ten Oleg, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1032529981499109149_1416283194


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by nur98. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125678638#post125678638


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://stadiumdb.com/stadiums/kaz/astana_arena


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

It's like the city taken from a journal.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1033426516570491898_354992513


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375394534/wall-48705828_31574


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375394536/wall-48705828_31574


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375394531/wall-48705828_31574


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375394532/wall-48705828_31574


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1034730815861084342_1505800819


----------



## 2Lcustomer (Jun 7, 2015)

its nice looking, but you guys shouldve kept the capital at alma-ata. much better scenery and infrastructure. warmer too.
but there was too much paranoia about ethnic russians at that time, which was proven to be wrong.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: [url]http://www.info-tses.kz/specproekty/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=846123[/url]

[IMG]http://www.info-tses.kz/upload/medialibrary/6b3/%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B%20%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B8%20(12).JPG


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_375709883/wall-48705828_31737


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1007418612514348005_1592675565


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_380773425/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_380801607/wall-48705828_33284


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Pics belong to *Abzal*

20150906_173146 by Abzal, on Flickr

20150906_151532 by Abzal, on Flickr


----------



## Aerithia (Sep 2, 2011)

Very clean


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://ermoshka.ru/fototravel-78/4534-abu-dabi-plaza-novaya-megastrojka-astany-7-foto

Abu Dhabi Plaza Astana between 75 - 88 floors





































20150906_173841 by Abzal, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

astana (90) by alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Astana


----------



## fullbeard (Sep 11, 2015)

astana have a lot of beautiful buildings


----------



## fullbeard (Sep 11, 2015)

great place


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/astana_city


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1071873627415187795_838868139


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/v...vated-view-over-stock-video-footage/463335242


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/v...vated-view-over-stock-video-footage/463335248


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_381674694/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1071832451102175713_403157971


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1073823266757225044_1722641865


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1074020998905465679_49881153


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/tlektes


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/specproekty/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=861615


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_394840378/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1116761545439107762_2094733509


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6150979/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1142710181895923048_1652467104


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1136884541893827119_2094733509


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_395623740/wall-48705828_37865


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_395400998/wall-48705828_37831


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1148057788006240620_2355258811


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/public59750412?z=photo-59750412_381823292/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://iconosquare.com/p/1153890147928303380_2076616464


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.sinetermino.com/astana


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_382549381/wall-48705828_33719


----------



## Loan Vila (Nov 17, 2015)

These Celebrations are wonderful.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_399550524/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1171693612464016073_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_401058589/wall-48705828_38646


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_400285626/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1175612625682547221_2870864463


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

EXPO 2017 Astana 

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1173821460339568272_598814426


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*ASTANA | EXPO 2017| ЭКСПО 2017.*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1273845&page=199*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

EXPO 2017 Astana under construction

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/bwynants80


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1177375836060453598_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1139257155990491796_39362211


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1181915398958942893_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Abzal. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735049&page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Timagoofy Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=130591736


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://iconosquare.com/p/1181661495333409804_240496716


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1181833155527772622_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_404381596/wall-48705828_39385


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=894546


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://calvertjournal.com/news/show/5623/first-mcdonalds-to-open-in-kazakhstan


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

DSC09417.jpg by victoriaswebs, on Flickr

DSC09415.jpg by victoriaswebs, on Flickr

DSC09478.jpg by victoriaswebs, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Eroha Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453940&page=164


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1184575064143333864_1315355801


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/typastana?z=photo-78866709_404047050/album-78866709_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/typastana?z=photo-78866709_403890323/album-78866709_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/typastana?z=photo-78866709_403744334/album-78866709_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/typastana?z=photo-78866709_403383949/album-78866709_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/typastana?z=photo-78866709_401436192/album-78866709_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

#khanshatyr #astanacity #astana #ufo #kazakhstan #астана #ханшатыр С высоты птичьего полета) by Aldiyar Mukanov, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_413358979/wall-48705828_41056


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_412975516/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://soocurious.com/fr/astana-kazakhstan-video/astana-7/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_414000497/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_414863931/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.remont-kvartir-astana.kz/nachalo-remonta


----------



## nur98 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1247050429368568727_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/1245539594183837983_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo219596569_413446267/wall-48705828_41541


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://us.venere.com/ho367765/kazakhstan/astana/rixos-president-astana-hotel/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by astz. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668652&page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_423788061/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by *skysibir*


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo347404623_421453751/wall-48705828_42404


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.info-tses.kz/stolichnyy-obyektiv/article.php?article=955380


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_424500981/wall-48705828_42528


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astana :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_423901230/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Терпение и все получится. #Астана #Казахстан#Акорда #triparoundtheworld #triparoundastana #astana #kazakhstan #дворецмираисогласия #nexus6p #nexus6pphotography #mobilephotography #googlenexusonly #googlekazakhstan #930DEA03 by Максим Еркенович, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_424733988/wall-48705828_42560


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_425422363/wall-48705828_42655


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by *Abzal* Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=134126759

20160706_184352 by Abzal, on Flickr

20160706_184354 by Abzal, on Flickr

20160706_184355(0) by Abzal, on Flickr

20160706_184358 by Abzal, on Flickr

20160706_184359(0) by Abzal, on Flickr

20160706_184403 by Abzal


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/skybeachclub?z=photo134635707_423361477/wall-27959867_2458


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_425386330/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_425536321/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/salavatnur?z=photo184167954_420353142/photos184167954


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/richardbozkurt?z=photo99625074_423184919/album99625074_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://new.vk.com/wall15566519?own=1&z=photo15566519_324203432/album15566519_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://new.vk.com/skybeachclub


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://www.nur.kz/836667-vpechatleniya-rossiyskogo-blogera-ot-v.html


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

source:https://www.facebook.com/trtavaz/photos/pcb.1069624599772407/1069624173105783/?type=3&theater


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_429162706/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_427995384/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_427671822/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_425202924/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_423080198/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_414405534/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_414267097/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_431746973/album-59750412_00/rev

Abu Dhabi PLaza Astana under construction approximately 75-88 floors


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_432151475/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://krisha.kz/a/show/22210179


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_435007881/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_433956999/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo347404623_433265365/wall-48705828_44358


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_436203318/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from:https://vk.com/astananews?z=photo-59750412_434399469/album-59750412_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_437814952/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.instagram.com/mrozhin/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_437952408/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.eyeem.com/a/9237846


----------



## angrybird2411 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank for awesome pics of Astana .. definitely on my bucket list to visit, World Expo 2017!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_440241756/album-48705828_00/rev


----------



## nur98 (Aug 29, 2014)

TimaKit said:


>


2017


----------



## nur98 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Francisco Anzola*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Francisco Anzola* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Francisco Anzola* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Francisco Anzola* ​


----------

